# GI Industries TCM 3000 review



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The latest review from S2R!! Flex shaft technology.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Ten years from now they will have this technology down pat.
Of course by then there will be another new idea.

Good review


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Those Spartan cable carriers are great. My dad uses them for the 7/8" sectionals, I have them for my 3/4" rod. 

Decent review, I have yet get into any of the flexshaft drain cleaning machines. I am currently looking at the Clog Dog system.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Those Spartan cable carriers are great. My dad uses them for the 7/8" sectionals, I have them for my 3/4" rod.
> 
> *Decent review*, I have yet get into any of the flexshaft drain cleaning machines. I am currently looking at the Clog Dog system.


What could I have done to make it better?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> What could I have done to make it better?




Girls in Bikini's ... That's it .. Every thing is better with Girls in Bikini's:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

It's funny you posted this... the day before I stumbled upon picote's system. Something must have been up with their site... links for any info wouldn't work. 

Good to know it's best run by a two man crew. On those really bad lines and 6" (I won't run my 300 with.55 in a 6") the k1500 can be a bit of a pain by yourself. I bought the guide thing and as much of a hassle as it is it's worth it. I was kinda hoping this would be a good system to replace it, but looks like it could be worse a a one man crew. 

With the 1500 I like to jokingly warn my customers if I'm running it outside they get a free crappy lawn trimming or if inside to lock up their cat.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> What could I have done to make it better?


I was hoping to see it run even for a minute. Don't get me wrong it was very informative. I just wanted to see how the rod moved around when it was running if at all.


----------

